# Router Speed Control for PC 7519



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Hey all,

Been lurking for a while but not enough. Im looking for a better
speed control for my Porter Cable 7519

I did the take apart thing and removed the soft start module
and plugged into this: (the 20A version)









I don't like this thing. The 'variable' speed dial doesn't seem to
change speeds. At full speed its full speed. Switch over to dial
mode 'full' speed and cuts down some. Turning it downward doesn't
make much change and still seems quite high in speed. You see a very slight change in speed as you go down so it seems not much changed.
Second part of this is, it's ugly and you cant integrate it within the table. I opened it but you cant do much with it unless you really
take it apart. So.... I don't get the clip on this. What to wear on your pants? and accidentally turn the dial and mangle your draws?

Is there another way I could put speed control maybe with
digital readout? Would I need a VFD? I got the router for free.
I have no problem with getting a better router w/ better speed control.

There has to be something better for speed control.
What to do?

Thanks
Ronnie


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Need the power? Get a 7518. Incremental speed changes but a heck of a lot better than the time bomb you're wearing.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm not sure what a digital readout would do for you since finding the right speed is somewhat of a trial and error process anyway. All of the routers that had speed control built in that I've used worked fairly well but one of the downsides is that the speed control board in the router is one of the most likely failure points and by the time they do many are unavailable and often they are so expensive that it's not worth fixing the router anyway. That's when we all suggest that the person bypass the speed control and do what you have. I'm not sure why yours isn't working. Maybe try contacting the maker. It's surprising who you can find with Google search.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I have 2 of these like you show ,one on each router table and have no problem with them. I have not altered the routers at all ,just plugged them into the speed control. One is a PC 3hp and the other is a Bosch 1617, both are set to high on the router and speed is controlled by the speed control.
Herb


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Hmmf.... im stumped. I just got in and tried it again.
Auto mode is full speed.
Dial all the way to low, no spin.
I start to turn it and around medium its spinning
lets say low to half speed? All the way and its no way
at full speed, close tho. There's a difference in sound & feel.
Maybe the control is a dud? I have another one but I dont
know where it is, thats why I got that one.
I'll just get the 7518 in the meantime and shelf that one
for now and save it for a snowstorm day.

Thanks all and have a Merry Christmas & a safe Happy New Years!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

See if you can find current reviews on the 7518 Ronnie. At one time it was the beast of choice for router tables and most lift makers #1 lift was designed to hold the 7518 motor. A few years ago PC was bought out and rumors are that quality has slipped since then. Triton is very popular as a table mounted router and Bosch has the best feedback on overall quality, customer service, and parts availability.


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Yikes... I have the Excalibur lift built into an MFT style table.
The dust housing is enclosed and at this moment not easily accessible.
Doing a trial fitting as I go along. Doesnt look like the Triton will work, no?
Have to look at Bosch this weekend.

Thansk aagin for your help.


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

One place I cannot stand is Harbor Freight :haha:

Unfortunately, it's around the corner from my house
and that rubber smell sometimes woffs our way.

Anyways, for the heck of it, I picked up their
speed controller for $19.99 & 20% off.
Well, there must be something with the other one
because this actually works. Been good since Saturday.

I only went there because I was home early and didn't
feel like waiting for one to be delivered. So it was a crapshoot.

Sorta like the time I got the $15 sawzall 6 yrs ago. That thing
will not die. With all the tape and droppings to underground tree
root cutting. Not sure if it works underwater, I'll wait that one out.

Anyways, still would like to know what rpm its doing. :|


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

Hello Ronnie

harborfreight.com/digital-photo-sensor-tachometer

Do a google search and you can find cheaper and more expensive units.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

UglySign said:


> Hmmf.... im stumped. I just got in and tried it again.
> Auto mode is full speed.
> Dial all the way to low, no spin.
> I start to turn it and around medium its spinning
> ...


On my Infinity speed control it has a rock type switch. In the middle is OFF ,left side MED and right side FAST. it can be run by the dial on the MED setting on the switch, the right position on the rocker switch is full on and no variation from the dial.
Herb


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

boogalee said:


> Hello Ronnie
> 
> [***="*I dont have 10 posts to post URL's*"] Oh Boooie - harborfreight.com/digital-photo-sensor-tachometer[/***]
> 
> Do a google search and you can find cheaper and more expensive units.


Thanks Boog I'll check that out afters when im home.

Herb, I guess this must be the same way with what I just bought.
Going to make an Alum plate for it for mounting on cabinet.


----------



## FixitMike (Aug 14, 2011)

I have the SuperPID control for my router. It will run as slow as 5000 rpm and is quieter. It is a board that you have to wire up and the router needs to be modified for the speed feedback sensor. $150. Excellent instructions at their web site. SuperPID.com


----------



## telecarver1 (Sep 25, 2009)

The Harbor Freight speed controllers lose torque at slower speeds. Worthless in my opinion. I have three of the ones Ronnie has that I got from Woodworkers Supply. They work great. One of the best tools I have. I use them with my angle grinders and flex shaft tools also.


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Ok now, we're getting somewheres @FixitMike.
What router do you have it setup on?
Looks interesting, gotta read up on it more.
@telecarver1, I only bought these because the store is around the corner from me
and I didnt have to wait for delivery. They're working for now.

Thanks a batch!



FixitMike said:


> I have the SuperPID control for my router. It will run as slow as 5000 rpm and is quieter. It is a board that you have to wire up and the router needs to be modified for the speed feedback sensor. $150. Excellent instructions at their web site. SuperPID.com


----------



## FixitMike (Aug 14, 2011)

UglySign said:


> Ok now, we're getting somewheres @FixitMike.
> What router do you have it setup on?
> Looks interesting, gotta read up on it more.
> 
> ...


----------

